# Loopback or smth



## zorge1982 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all. I need your advice. I have trouble with connections to an online game. It constantly disconnects from the server. PC: Atom 525 Intel MB 2Lan.

My config is:

```
FreeBSD zorgebsd 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
I see in PF log these records:

```
00:00:00.155659 1c:bd:b9:62:b2:f9 > cf:00:00:00:00:00, ethertype Loopback (0x9000), length 60:
00:00:00.144891 00:21:91:7e:15:8b > cf:00:00:00:00:00, ethertype Loopback (0x9000), length 60:
00:00:00.241423 00:21:91:1f:32:2f > cf:00:00:00:00:00, ethertype Loopback (0x9000), length 60:
```
Question: what is it and how could it affect my networking? How could I protect my network services?


----------



## zorge1982 (Dec 20, 2012)

PS: sorry, it's my tcpdump output on the external interface.


----------



## _martin (Dec 20, 2012)

I highly doubt that is your problem - check this wiki out.

If you're doing trace as you connect to the game server, check the traffic between your and server's IP for something unusual. Check even the application (game) log if possible.

It's hard to give you better advice with the information you provided though ..


----------



## bbzz (Dec 20, 2012)

Ethertype 0x9000 is configuration testing protocol (loop) , aka, layer 2 ping.

So what's the problem? 

It's hard to tell since you haven't give us anything. Post your pf.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2012)

What game?


----------



## zorge1982 (Dec 21, 2012)

The game is War Thunder. PF configured as gateway for my home network ( Wifi + LAN). Problem remain if I apply default permit config pf.conf1

```
ext_if = "em0"
wi_if = "wlan0"
int_if = "em1"
winet = "192.168.2.0/24"
localnet = "192.168.1.0/24"
my = "192.168.1.2"
set loginterface em0
nat on $ext_if from $localnet to any -> ($ext_if)
nat on $ext_if from $winet to any -> ($ext_if)
pass from any to any
```
For my shame I don't know server game ports so I did disabled my pf rules to *pfctl -f /pf.conf1* till I playing,which permit anything. Few days ago I haven't such trouble, but unfortunately I don't saw tcpdump(1) output on my interfaces. Maybe it could be better call to my ISP home provider?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

Please update to 8.3 while you're at it. FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life and thus unmaintained and unsupported.


----------



## zorge1982 (Dec 21, 2012)

SirDice, thanks for advice. I will. Could you explain what this message means. I called to my ISP and they replied what everything fine in my segment. It is DLink router L2 as I understand and MAC cf:00:00:00:00 is destination address of Dlink port. But what means another MACs? It's source address from another machine in network? And why this requests appear in network.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## Dr.Topaz (Aug 28, 2017)

Do you run it on SteamOnFreebsd or wine?


----------

